# Soil tests show high magnesium level....



## ddc337 (Jun 8, 2021)

This is new Waypoint test of my front yard. Chicago area. KBG and a little PRG. Starting applying AMS middle of last year after a crappier testing company result showed slightly high ph.

What's with the high magnesium level? Is there a remedy. I mainly use AMS for N, and some potassium. Some bio solids.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

This website suggests it may be related to high organic matter. And it's not problem unless it causes a deficit in potassium or calcium. You need some potassium. You also need phosphorus, so a balanced fertilizer would give you N, P, and K. Might be good to hold off on the biosolids.
https://plantprobs.net/plant/nutrientImbalances/magnesium.html


----------



## ddc337 (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks. Definitely will start with a balanced fert. Beyond, I'm using AMS for N. What is the best isolated K source? Sulphate of Potash? Liquid or granular? I've never applied potassium separately.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Sulphate of potassium. 0-0-50. Use a granular, but not a powder.


----------

